# New Batson Build



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

This is built off a Rainshadow RX7 ISB841. Its a spinning blank but used on a casting rod. The reason I like these types of blanks (spinning rather than casting) is they tend to be a little lighter in weight and have a smaller butt diameter. This blank was 7' and I cut it down to 6' 9 3/4" to yield a 6' 10", is rated for 6 to 12# test with medium / light power and fast action. It's a spiral wrap using Fuji micro SIC grey coated stainless framed guides. #6 LNSG, #5 LSG, #4.5 LSG and #4 LSG with a #4.5 FST tip top. I used mostly natural AA cork and 1 rubberized cork ring on the grip and butt. Fuji SK 2 split reel seat. This blank is a little less stiff and slightly heavier than what I typically build (3.05 oz total weight) in this type of rod but it casts very good and has a predictable flex. It will be good for top waters and suspended baits as well as most plastic jig heads.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice build. I also like to trim down to 6'9" with the Rainshadow 842.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Great build!!


----------



## slimpikens (Feb 16, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome build, thanks for the insight, and why you chose that particular blank!
As a new builder there are so many options, and reading through forums like this and some of the others really helps to narrow down the choices, in order to use only good components. So how many eyes total did you end up with on this rod?
I am still learning about how many guides to put on a rod, and figured I might as well ask. I like this build alot since it seems like my perfect rod, as I have become to like something a bit stiffer that would be great for corkies.

BTW those wraps look great man, great job! How long have you been building for?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks it will do the job. Hard to beat those SIC eyes.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Hawglife said:


> Awesome build, thanks for the insight, and why you chose that particular blank!
> As a new builder there are so many options, and reading through forums like this and some of the others really helps to narrow down the choices, in order to use only good components. So how many eyes total did you end up with on this rod?
> I am still learning about how many guides to put on a rod, and figured I might as well ask. I like this build alot since it seems like my perfect rod, as I have become to like something a bit stiffer that would be great for corkies.
> 
> BTW those wraps look great man, great job! How long have you been building for?


 Thanks. I built my first rod in 1987 after I watched a guy land a big redfish on a fly rod. They were tailing and would not hit anything we were throwing at them and this guy comes out fishes for a while then goes back to his boat, gets a fly rod and bam, he's on. I think it was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen at the time except for some epic surf on the Pacific coast of Mexico. My brother lived and fly fished in Colorado (Texas's Playground) and he pointed me in the right direction and that direction was expensive. At the time I was making surfboards for real ocean surf (not the Gulf), so a fly rod didn't seem like too much. I researched it, measured rods, went to fly shops, talked to saltwater fly fishermen who told me I was fishing for bait and tarpon was where it was at, I sought out rod builders who actually invited me into their homes and showed me what I needed. There are really some good people out there. Went and bought a Sage blank, got the guides and Struble reel seat, put a grip together all for about half the price of a store bought one. Started making my own casting rods using quality components. A few friends and family wanted them and made a few more. I really didn't do too much with it for a while then last year I started cranking them out again and I have been making a rod about every two weeks since about last May. Sorry for the biography.
There are ten Fuji LSG micro concept guides with SIC inserts (rings). I could of gotten by with nine but I liked the spacing and it gave the blank a nice arc. With the spiral wrap I try to keep the line coming from the reel as straight as possible down the blank. I don't use set spacing for guides. I go by what looks right and where the top of the arc is at 50% bend at 90 degrees. My best advice for guide spacing is follow a similar rod, tape the guides on, put a reel on and line through the guides, bend it over and and see what it looks like. Move them around and repeat the process till you get an acceptable graduated spacing.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Thanks. I built my first rod in 1987 after I watched a guy land a big redfish on a fly rod. They were tailing and would not hit anything we were throwing at them and this guy comes out fishes for a while then goes back to his boat, gets a fly rod and bam, he's on. I think it was the most beautiful thing I have ever seen at the time except for some epic surf on the Pacific coast of Mexico. My brother lived and fly fished in Colorado (Texas's Playground) and he pointed me in the right direction and that direction was expensive. At the time I was making surfboards for real ocean surf (not the Gulf), so a fly rod didn't seem like too much. I researched it, measured rods, went to fly shops, talked to saltwater fly fishermen who told me I was fishing for bait and tarpon was where it was at, I sought out rod builders who actually invited me into their homes and showed me what I needed. There are really some good people out there. Went and bought a Sage blank, got the guides and Struble reel seat, put a grip together all for about half the price of a store bought one. Started making my own casting rods using quality components. A few friends and family wanted them and made a few more. I really didn't do too much with it for a while then last year I started cranking them out again and I have been making a rod about every two weeks since about last May. Sorry for the biography.
> There are ten Fuji LSG micro concept guides with SIC inserts (rings). I could of gotten by with nine but I liked the spacing and it gave the blank a nice arc. With the spiral wrap I try to keep the line coming from the reel as straight as possible down the blank. I don't use set spacing for guides. I go by what looks right and where the top of the arc is at 50% bend at 90 degrees. My best advice for guide spacing is follow a similar rod, tape the guides on, put a reel on and line through the guides, bend it over and and see what it looks like. Move them around and repeat the process till you get an acceptable graduated spacing.


No need to apologize for the biography, it is always awesome to hear others' stories, regarding this great sport, and how they get into these awesome hobbies! Well I appreciate the advice, and I will keep it in mind when I make my first build. I think I am going to just rebuild a couple rods I have initially since I like the rods, and it wont cost much, but time. I will post some pics when I get completed! Thanks for the response!

Joey


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

well we can't wait!! welcome to this great craft!


----------



## b-wayne (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very clean build.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Very clean build.


Thanks Doc. I really admire your work.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good!


----------

